# Dan Anderson on Combine Critters



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres some more Anderson advice on getting your combines out for the first time this coming season.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...-combine_alert/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL, never had any damage from a **** on start up, have however had several pounds of **** burger on the ground after the rotor spits em out.


----------

